# Is ansomone pharma grade?



## jm99 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just wanted to see people's experiences on this, heard so much about how much better pharm gh is than generics (which it is often claimed are just a mix of peptides or anti-diuretic to add water weight) and wanted to see whether ansomone falls into the former or latter category. Its obviously not american pharma gh but if its legit and the codes check out, should it be just as strong as those gh?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

jm99 said:


> Just wanted to see people's experiences on this, heard so much about how much better pharm gh is than generics (which it is often claimed are just a mix of peptides or anti-diuretic to add water weight) and wanted to see whether ansomone falls into the former or latter category. Its obviously not american pharma gh but if its legit and the codes check out, should it be just as strong as those gh?


It is pharma grade, it's used in Chinese hospitals. It's not western pharma


----------



## jm99 (Jan 21, 2015)

shadow4509 said:


> It is pharma grade, it's used in Chinese hospitals. It's not western pharma


 But it should be just as good as the western pharma stuff? Just because its obviously quite a bit cheaper I'd rather run that if there won't be much difference


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hope so, i just had some delivered


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

The biggest reason why "western" pharma is more expensive is profit margins. The companies try to sell their stuff as expensive as possible. Socialist countries like china only allow that to a certain point. Also the production cost in china is cheaper bc labor is cheaper there.


----------



## avav1305 (Mar 20, 2012)

I use Ansomone 40iu, from 4iu in one shot I had massive sides like, swollen ankles and heavy CTS. They have more sides like Genotropin or Omitrope.


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

yup its pharm, i really dont understand why everybody usuing gh isnt on it, ive generics cost more, geno/simplex 2-4x's more

mabey people skeptical cause it china

but its the best kept secret in hgh world haha


----------



## fuark00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, Ansomone is Pharmagrade hgh and better than all generic chinese HGH around market. It costs apprx 2$/IU


----------

